# 17000 vs. 11055



## MWOOD (Nov 30, 2010)

Document reads left foot corn/calluse second degree to wart, paved down with adequate cleaning.  In the Hx it does read plantar wart.

Should it be coded as a calluse tx 17000 or plantar wart tx 11055?

I think it should be 17000 w/ proper icd-9, but I am on the fence about this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 30, 2010)

Given what you have stated i would go with callus.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 30, 2010)

just an fyi 17000 is for a premalignant lesion such as actinic keratosis.


----------

